# left or right hand riser?



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Rt hand = shelf is on the left......the only dumb question IMO is the one unasked and assumed.


----------



## newbwithabow (Oct 18, 2009)

Right Hand riser is held with your left hand and arrow sits on the left side of the riser. This is for a Right Handed archer.
Right or left handed archer is indicated by witch hand draws the string.

This confused me too when I first started and had to buy my first bow. It still confuses me sometimes.

I also asked this question to someone from LAS and this is what they told me,

"When choosing archery equipment, RH/LH is decided by eye dominance. RH archers use their right eye
to aim, so all equipment you order should be Right Handed. This would be holding the bow in your left
hand, and pulling the string with your right."

I hope this helps.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

With a Left handed bow/riser you are pulling the string with your left hand, and holding the bow in your right hand.
and with a right handed bow you are pulling the string with your right hand and holding the bow in your left hand.


----------



## ITOXO (Feb 13, 2005)

If your question was answered to your satisfaction please close this thread.


----------

